# error en isplever classic



## carlos autentico (Dic 13, 2011)

estoy programando una gal 22v10 de lattice ya compile el programa a grabar y no marco ningun error, pero cuando le doy a creat fuse map, para obtener el archivo .jed marca un error y no se que significa, el error es este Fatal Error 5306: Fail to read design information. Design error or no input signal.


----------



## enebe (May 9, 2012)

Hola Carlos Auténtico, te molesto pues estoy necesitando este software para también programar una GAL 22v10. ¿podrías tu hacerme llegar dicho sotwara o el link desde dónde poder descargarlo?. desde el sitio de Lattice ya no es posible hacerlo. 
Gracias.
           enebe


----------

